# 60d or t5i, your help?



## Anthonyhnj (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to buy my wife a new camera, I was all set on buying her a T5i. I see now the 60d body only is selling for $661, my Question to you guys is, would you buy the 60d or the t5i? Will the T5i be better at higher ISOs than the 60d? Also, the main use of the camera will be for stills but she will also use for video once in a while?
Thanks in advance,
Anthony


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 20, 2013)

If it is going to be left in auto modes, the T5i is the better camera. The advantage of the 60D comes when you start to control/play with camera settings and the superior user interface/controls.

The T5i will be MARGINALLY better IQ from the in-camera jpg, but if you shoot RAW, no difference. The T5i is supposed to have better live-view focus, the 60D is better sealed and more solid construction. The T5i was touchscreen, wifi, and GPS.... none of which makes your pictures any better.

You could always wait a week or so for the expected 70D announcement. It is quite possible that the 60D price will drop a bit more then.

With either camera, the greatest impact on IQ will be the glass you hang off of it. With the $300 kit lenses you get what you pay for and no matter what you do, your pictures will be soft. Stick on a 70-200 F4 or a 17-55 F2.8 and autofocus speed will change from slow to instant and your images will transform from soft to sharp.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 21, 2013)

Anthonyhnj said:


> Will the T5i be better at higher ISOs than the 60d?



(Very, very nearly) no, (very, very nearly) same sensor since the 7d - though the newer models like 60d have less banding than the dual-digic 7d and better live-view af was added on the 650d.



Anthonyhnj said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy my wife a new camera, I was all set on buying her a T5i. I see now the 60d body only is selling for $661, my Question to you guys is, would you buy the 60d or the t5i?



It depends on your willingness to learn photography and invest time for it. The 60d runs the stellar firmware addon Magic Langern which will take some while to get to the 700d, and the 60d better viewfinder, top lcd and back wheel is extremely helpful. If you've got the chance, go to a photo store, take both cameras in your hands & change some settings - then you'll see why I'd never want to shoot with a Rebel-type camera if I can help it.


----------



## LewisShermer (Apr 21, 2013)

60D all the way. Better control, much more fun to use than a XXXD / Rebel, which are just annoying and put you off ever using it properly in full manual mode. get that and a 28mm 1.8 while you're at it.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 21, 2013)

If she doesn't need the control features or the robustness of the 60D, or she values compactness and ease of use, I would suggest the T4i and save considerable coin to invest in a nice lens...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221146351229&item=221146351229&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## Mantanuska (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally, I don't know why you would want a T5i when you can get essentially the same camera (a T4i) for $300 less. 

And while we're at it, the only reason to get a T4i over a T3i is the touch screen. If the touch screen isn't important , you will get slightly better image quality from a T3i, and it is cheaper. 


All that aside, if the T5i and the 60D were the only two choices, I would vote for the 60D. Having that aperture wheel on the back of the camera makes things a lot easier. The 60D still has plenty of automatic modes


----------



## AudioGlenn (Apr 24, 2013)

brad-man said:


> If she doesn't need the control features or the robustness of the 60D, or she values compactness and ease of use, I would suggest the T4i and save considerable coin to invest in a nice lens...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221146351229&item=221146351229&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466



+1


----------



## tapanit (Apr 24, 2013)

My wife uses 650D (4Ti?) even though I offered her 60D as well (my backup body), simply because it's smaller and lighter. Your (and your wife's) mileage may vary, but I'd ask her handle both before making a decision.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 24, 2013)

M if your wife wants it small/light. Ask her first. Don't assume that what you think she wants is what she wants. My wife loves photography but she opted for an M (and 22mm) because she wants to carry it anywhere, everywhere. ISO wise, M's ISO performance is already current Canon APS-C level and aside from AF (very negligible difference), I think they're already have IQ on *par* with 60D. Their sensors are all the same after all. T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i, M, 60D do have the same sensors.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> If it is going to be left in auto modes, the T5i is the better camera. The advantage of the 60D comes when you start to control/play with camera settings and the superior user interface/controls.
> 
> The T5i will be MARGINALLY better IQ from the in-camera jpg, but if you shoot RAW, no difference. The T5i is supposed to have better live-view focus, the 60D is better sealed and more solid construction. The T5i was touchscreen, wifi, and GPS.... none of which makes your pictures any better.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Anthonyhnj (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, I should have given you some background info. I have a canon 6d along with following lenses, 17-40, 24-105, 100L macro, and the 70-200 f4. The reason why i was torn is, my wife knows nothing about photography, only really cares if the camera is quick to take picture, we have tried the canon s100 for her, she hates the lag, we have tried micro 4/3, lens to camera size and holding camera out in front of her was awkward for her. 

So i figured we can get another camera body, i was thinking of buying an 1.4 extender for my 70-200 to give me a little more reach but at 400.00 i figured i was better off buying a crop body to give me 1.6 extender. I was only thinking t5i because of the size for her. I liked the t5i over the t4i because it has all cross type focus points, but the 60d will fit my needs better. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 24, 2013)

If she can wait a little while for the release and subsequent price drop, she might look at the 100D/SL1. It sounds like she pretty much wants a point and shoot that is fast to take pics. Might as well get the smallest SLR you can. I know, I know, "we" hate the SL1 and would never recommend it.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 24, 2013)

Mantanuska said:


> Personally, I don't know why you would want a T5i when you can get essentially the same camera (a T4i) for $300 less.
> 
> And while we're at it, the only reason to get a T4i over a T3i is the touch screen. If the touch screen isn't important , you will get slightly better image quality from a T3i, and it is cheaper.
> 
> ...



The T4i has 9-Point All Cross-Type AF System whereas the T3i is Cross-Type only in center.


----------

